# "Candente" discusión sobre fuentes



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 30, 2010)

La fuente es regulada?
Si no lo es, cuando está a máxima potencia, mediste la tensión de alimentación?
Por lo que vi en la hoja de datos, a 4 ohms es capaz de entregar picos de hasta 50 watts y con un rendimiento del 65% aproximadamente, estaría tomando de la fuente en esos picos casi 5 amperes!


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> *estaría tomando de la fuente en esos picos casi 5 amperes!*



Con "fuente" quisiste decir "transformador"?
No no, del transformador no, del banco de capacitores de filtrado... Esos "cositos negros" son los que entregan picos de corriente altos, para así alimentar correspondientemente al integrado en sus exigencias (en castellano, el sonido del bombo de la batería, en el caso del rock).

Es lógico que si la fuente de tu amplificador (TDA2050) no entrega la corriente suficiente, el amplificador, al no disponer de esa corriente, hace un feómeno conocido como "clipping", significa recorte, recorta la señal, ocasionando una distorsión muy fea.

Si el TDA2050 está alimentado correctamente, y tiene un buen preamplificador, creo que el sonido debería ser igual al del minicomponente.

Otra prueba interesante que podés hacer, es la siguiente; prestá atención:
Tomás el bafle del minicomponente, y lo conectás al TDA2050. La entrada de sonido, se la hacés llegar por la salida de auriculares de minicomponente.
Así, vas a poder comparar el sonido del minicomponente con el del TDA2050.

Hacé esa prueba y fijate...

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 30, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Con "fuente" quisiste decir "transformador"?


Con fuente quise decir fuente, o sea, el conjunto de transformador, rectificador, filtro (sea capacitor solo, capacitor e inductancia, entrada por inductor, entrada por capacitor, etc.) y regulador si es que lo hay.
Esos "cositos negros" también los hay azules, verdes, etc.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

Si tenés un solo amplificador TDA2050 MONO, con una fuente de unos 17+17Vca x 4A es más que suficiente. Rectificados te quedarían unos +-22,6Vcc.
Filtrás con 4700uF por rama.

Saludos. Esperamos nuevas noticias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 30, 2010)

Te recomiendo que leas la nota de esta página: http://sound.westhost.com/power-supplies.htm#capacitor-value ,que, a mi entender, el Sr. Eliott sabe un par de letras sobre este tema.
En particular: 





> The net result is that the required capacitance is about 3,500uF per amp, for a 2V peak to peak ripple (50Hz supply).


 cuya traducción sería algo así como "La red resultante es que el capacitor requerido es aproximadamente 3500 uF por amper para un ripple de 2 volts pico a pico (50Hz de alimentación).
También te recomiendo la sección de ripple: http://sound.westhost.com/power-supplies.htm#ripple en la cual detalla diferentes combinaciones del condesandor de filtro, y la conclusión es clara: 





> Eight 1,000uF 63V caps will cost $15.60. The ripple current is 11.2A, and surface area is 13,272 mm². For performance vs. price, there really is no contest. More effort is required to mount them, though.


8 condensadores de 1000 uF 63V cuestan u$a 15.60. La corriente de ripple es de 11.2 amperes y el área de la superficie es de 13272 mm². Por rendimiento versus precio, realmente no hay competencia.
Detalle extra es que no es tan complicado hacer la fuente regulada, obvio tiene su costo, pero puede dar resultados excelentes.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

Black Tiger, en vez de citar partes de temás de Rod Elliott, creo que sería mejor que expliques con tus palabras lo que querés decir, porque las traducciones que hiciste *suenan poco coherentes*, y creo que deberían ser así:


> The net result is that the required capacitance is about 3,500uF per amp, for a 2V peak to peak ripple (50Hz supply).


*El resultado neto (el total) de capacitancia que se requiere por Amper es acerca de 3500uF, para un ripple de 2V pico a pico (suministro de 50hz).*
Es claro lo que está diciendo, que se estima que son necesarios aproximadamente 3500uF por amper de consumo en nuestros circuitos.



> Eight 1,000uF 63V caps will cost $15.60. The ripple current is 11.2A, and surface area is 13,272 mm². For performance vs. price, there really is no contest. More effort is required to mount them, though.


Y en esta parte quiere decir que conviene utilizar más capacitores de menor capacidad debido a la resistencia ESR que tiene estos, es más baja que la de los capacitores de mayor capacidad.
Eso también lo dijo fogonazo en el post ->
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 30, 2010)

Perdón por la traducción, es mea culpa. No obstante, cito algo porque me parece que es un buen punto de partida algo que ya alguien ha hecho y seguramente tiene más experiencia y conocimientos que yo. 
Si eso no coincide con tu cálculo de 4700 uF para 4 o 5 amperes lo siento.
Lamentablemente, no conozco todo el foro, hace poco que estoy aquí, y si para cada respuesta que tengo que dar tengo que buscar lo que ya está dicho no podría contestar nada.
Si a los administradores del foro les parece que mis acotaciones están de más, solo hay que decírmelo y me llamaré a silencio, mientras tanto, intentaré aportar lo poco o mucho que sé sobre determinados temas.
El foro está lleno de citas y no veo porqué la mía está mal.
No soy un letrado en electrónica, solo un simple aficionado, y sin ningún estudio específico en el tema, pero alguna que otra cosa entiendo y trato de razonar en base a lo que he leído y probado.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 30, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si eso no coincide con tu cálculo de 4700 uF para 4 o 5 amperes lo siento.


La teoría está muy linda, pero la práctica más. 

La práctica me dice que un TDA2050 no consume más que 3A. Y no lo dice solo la práctica, también lo dice la teoría ->
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
(mismo link que hoy; a leer)


> Lamentablemente, no conozco todo el foro, hace poco que estoy aquí, y si para cada respuesta que tengo que dar tengo que buscar lo que ya está dicho no podría contestar nada.
> Si a los administradores del foro les parece que mis acotaciones están de más, solo hay que decírmelo y me llamaré a silencio, mientras tanto, intentaré aportar lo poco o mucho que sé sobre determinados temas.
> El foro está lleno de citas y no veo porqué la mía está mal.


No te persigas Black.
No es que no quiera que opines, no soy quien para destacarte tus errores, para eso están los moderadores... Solo te corregí algunas cosas que vi mal, y es necesario hacerlo...
Te recomiendo sinceramente que te leas el post del link, de onda...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lo único que *corregiste* estimado Tavo fue una parte de la traducción, y no te preocupes que no me persigo, hace muchos, muchos años que estoy en esto y sé lo que sé y también lo que no sé.
Y como no soy cerrado y creo me las sé todas leo, y también saco cuentas, y también si veo algo que a mí me parece mal lo cuestiono de la forma más amable que puedo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/387815/ _
Además de eso, puse las frases tal cual estaban en la página justamente porque mi inglés no es tan bueno. Sea como sea, todo esto no viene al caso, la idea es ayudar al amigo que tiene un problema en la construcción del amplificador, y a mí criterio, 4700 uF es muy poco, aún con la fórmula simplificada que propone Fogonazo de 2200 uF por amper, y suponiendo que el consumo sea de 3 amperes, la cuenta da 6600 uF, un 40% más que el valor que vos proponés.
Coincido plenamente con vos, hay que leer.
Saludos cordiales.

Agrego un detalle más y siguiendo los cálculos, para una tensión de ripple del 3% y 3 amperes, sacando todas las cuentas de las pautas para la fuente, da la módica suma de 22700 uF tal como está planteado, pero si mi acotación es correcta, ya estamos en 45500 uF
Seria bueno que con tus palabras expliques los 4700 uF.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo único que *corregiste* estimado Tavo fue una parte de la traducción, y no te preocupes que no me persigo, hace muchos, muchos años que estoy en esto y sé lo que sé y también lo que no sé.
> Y como no soy cerrado y creo me las sé todas leo, y también saco cuentas, y también si veo algo que a mí me parece mal lo cuestiono de la forma más amable que puedo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/387815/ _
> Además de eso, puse las frases tal cual estaban en la página justamente porque mi inglés no es tan bueno. Sea como sea, todo esto no viene al caso, la idea es ayudar al amigo que tiene un problema en la construcción del amplificador, y a mí criterio, 4700 uF es muy poco, aún con la fórmula simplificada que propone Fogonazo de 2200 uF por amper, y suponiendo que el consumo sea de 3 amperes, la cuenta da 6600 uF, un 40% más que el valor que vos proponés.
> Coincido plenamente con vos, hay que leer.
> Saludos cordiales.



*De nuevo NO estamos de acuerdo*, y te voy a decir bien clarito dónde te estás equivocando. Prestá un poco de atención, por favor.

Empecemos desde CERO, para dejar todo BIEN claro.
La potencia máxima del TDA2050, según datasheet es de 32W, pero esa potencia es ILÓGICA, porque como bien dice el autor del post, él quiere un sonido DECENTE y con la menor distorsión posible.
Entonces, nos quedamos en *30W*, que todavía *sigue siendo algo irreal*, pero bueno.
Tenemos 30W.


> Así que si queremos armar una etapa de 100 W estéreo (200 W de salida) necesitamos una fuente capaz de entregar 200 W + (200 * 0.4) = 280 W, este es un calculo “Realista” ya que en realidad la etapa posee un rendimiento inferior al propuesto, pero se compensa con que el programa musical nunca tomara de la fuente la totalidad de la potencia teórica de las etapas, aunque la etapa este trabajando a máximo no llegara a entregar los 100 W en forma continua por las propias variaciones de la música (Incluso reproduciendo “Trash Metal”).


Entonces tenemos que:
30 W + (30 * 0.4) = 42W (cálculo realista)



> Hasta ahora sabemos que vamos a necesitar un transformador de unos 280W (Mínimo), pero si ponemos de más no importa, sin exagerar por supuesto.


Hasta ahora sabemos que vamos a necesitar un transformador de unos 42W (Mínimo), pero si ponemos de más no importa, sin exagerar por supuesto. Tá claro?



> En este momento necesitamos conocer el voltaje de alimentación de las etapas para completar el cálculo del transformador necesario.
> El transformador se calcula (Suponiendo una fuente partida) con la formula:
> 
> Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V
> ...



Suponiendo que necesitamos una fuente de +-23V (46V)
Las cuentas deberían dar algo así

Va = (46 / 1,4142) + 1,4 = 32,52 + 1,4 = 34VCA


> *¿Y de cuantos amperes*? Hacia allá vamos.
> 
> Dijimos que necesitamos una potencia de 280W y acabamos de calcular la tensión 65V.
> 
> ...



Dijimos que necesitamos una potencia de 42W y acabamos de calcular la tensión 34V.

Aplicando el principio de Arquímides (broma, Arquímides no decía eso)...

*I = 42W / 34 V = 1,23 A*



> Hasta aquí tenemos el transformador, que sería de 65Vca con punto medio y una capacidad de corriente de 4,3A, pero para la fuente falta bastante.



Hasta aquí tenemos el transformador, que sería de 34Vca con punto medio y una capacidad de corriente de 1,23A pero para la fuente falta bastante...

Vamos a obviar el paso de el rectificador, que es más que obvio, no viene al caso.



> Para calcular el condensador de filtro se usa la formula siguiente:
> 
> C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
> 
> ...



I = 1,23 A / 2 = 0,615 A
F = 50HZ
Vr= 23 V * (3 / 100 %) = 0,69 V
C = 0,615 / (2 * 50HZ * 0,69) = 0,0089 Faradios = 8900uF



> Valor comercial más próximo:
> 2 * 10000 uF
> 4 * 4700 uF
> 8 * 2200 uF



Valor comercial más próximo:
2 * 4700 uF
4 * 2200 uF
8 * 1000 uF



> ¿Y qué opción me conviene más de las 4 posibilidades?
> 
> En realidad lo más conveniente sería colocar 8 condensadores de 2200 uF



*Seamos realistas y eficientes*, con que pongamos *2x 2200uF por rama*, está perfecto. No cabe usar 8 capacitores de 1000uF por rama; 16 capacitores para UN SOLO TDA2050... vamos... 

Así que *NO* vengas con estas cifras *incoherentes*...



> Agrego un detalle más y siguiendo los cálculos, para una tensión de ripple del 3% y 3 amperes, sacando todas las cuentas de las pautas para la fuente, da la módica suma de *22700 uF*tal como está planteado, pero si mi acotación es correcta, ya estamos en *45500 uF*



Esas cifras de microfaradios si son prácticas para amplificadores Clase A, donde el consumo es prácticamente constante, y muy diferente que el de un Clase AB.

¿Se entiende?
Por favor, antes que tantos cálculos y fórmulas, aplicá más la LÓGICA y la EFICIENCIA. Y si no tenés mucha práctica sobre el tema, tratá de no confundir con los comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2010)

Señores: Cálmense! que no se pierda la paz!
1- La ecuación de cálculo de la potencia real del consumida del trafo y que está en el post de Fogonazo no es correcta. Por definición n=Psalida/Pentrada, así que si saco 30-W con un rendimiento n=0.6 necesito una potencia del trafo de *Pentrada=30-W/0.6=50-W*
2- Si bien el cálculo de arriba es completamente correcto, *lo que no es correcto* es suponer que el ampli va a trabajar a esa potencia en forma permanente por que no queda rango dinámico disponible (hay un tema por ahí en el foro que lo explica), así que como mucho el ampli va a trabajar a 1/4 de la potencia máxima y ya con distorsión elevada en los picos. Entonces, la potencia que va a entregar el ampli - en promedio - es de como 10-W (y tal vez bastante menos) con el ampli AL MANGO!...claro que puede dar mas, pero se va a escuchar pal pomo 
3- El ripple del 3%...hummmm.... Hay un parámetro que se llama *SVR *(Supply Voltage Rejection) o en cristiano, Relación de Rechazo al Ripple...y en el TDA2050 es de 45-dB (177 veces a 0.5-V de ripple y 100-Hz de frecuencia). Este parámetro dice que la influencia del ripple en el interior del IC es 177 veces menor que lo que hay en la alimentación (no es exactamente así, pero se entiende, eh?). Por esto, en un ampli no es necesario ni regular ni filtrar taaanto la alimentación y buscar el 3% de ripple es gastar dinero inútilmente en capacitores de filtro, cuando con un ripple del 10% podríamos zafar.
4- Otro problema es que no solo importa el ripple en la alimentación, sino la capacidad para mantener la tensión de salida cuando la potencia entregada lo demanda, y es por eso que siempre se pone mas capacidad de la necesaria, sobre todo cuando el trafo es mas bien "chico"...para ayudarlo en los transitorios...y para joderlo en régimen normal . Pero como los capacitores son mas o menos baratos y los puentes de diodos de potencia también...mejor nos pasamos de largo y gastamos mas ahí que en el trafo...

Bueno...verán que hay muchas cosas para considerar cuando se calcula una fuente...y muchas otras que he dejado fuera por que requieren simulaciones o matemáticas mas complicadas. En general, el post de Fogonazo es completamente válido, por que los errores resultantes son pequeños, y es bueno seguir esas *"consideraciones generales"*, pero hay que saber que se deben tomar como eso....como "GENERALES" y no particulares.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

Como no tengo ganas de discutir, ajunto una simulación del tema en cuestión, la imagen y el archivo fuente para el Multisim (cosa que cualquiera lo pueda reproducir).
Para que haya un ripple del 3% en esta fuente, se necesitan 16000 uF *por rama*.
Y esto por supuesto en condiciones ideales ya que es un simulador.
Si no estás de a cuerdo podes discutirle a National Instruments.

No digo que esto sea lo conveniente, ya que en páginas serias hablan para este amplificador de 10000 uF por rama.

Perdón pero no había visto tu mensaje ezavalla, 





> 4- Otro problema es que no solo importa el ripple en la alimentación, sino la capacidad para mantener la tensión de salida cuando la potencia entregada lo demanda, y es por eso que siempre se pone mas capacidad de la necesaria, sobre todo cuando el trafo es mas bien "chico"...para ayudarlo en los transitorios...y para joderlo en régimen normal . Pero como los capacitores son mas o menos baratos y los puentes de diodos de potencia también...mejor nos pasamos de largo y gastamos mas ahí que en el trafo...


 totalmente de acuerdo con vos.

Ah, y gracias por lo de chicos, a un vejete como yo, lo pone contento


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Gracias.. Faltaba tu comentario técnico EZ... Cada día se aprende algo nuevo. 

Y por Black... Dejémoslo ahí, mejor.
Mi última palabra es que NO tiene sentido derrochar 32000uF en la fuente de alimentación de un TDA2050.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ah, y gracias por lo de chicos, a un vejete como yo, lo pone contento


JUA! Lo "chico" era el trafo! 
Y no se cuantos años pensás que tengo...pero no soy un "joven" (tengo 46).



Tavo dijo:


> Mi última palabra es que NO tiene sentido derrochar  32000uF en la fuente de alimentación de un TDA2050.


La cuestión no es si tiene sentido o no lo tiene, la pregunta que hay que hacerse es: *cuanto ripple necesito y que tan potente es mi trafo?*...digo, por que la respuesta de esa pregunta en mensurable


----------



## maton00 (Oct 31, 2010)

claro puesto el tda 2050 a lo sumo costara como 2 dolares no?
yo pienso que esta de mas ,gastar mas por la fuente en general que por el amplificador,pero es una buena decision lo de unos 2200 MF por rama, al fin y al cabo se economiza por un buen sonido y de buena calidad
claro que si se quiere tener HiFi de lo mejor ,pero con un TDA2050 es muy inferior  no creen?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jajajajaja 





> JUA! Lo "chico" era el trafo!


 es que a esta altura, evidentemente la neurona está fallando.


> No digo que esto sea lo conveniente, ya que en páginas serias hablan para este amplificador de 10000 uF por rama.


Tavo, a veces la discusiones se tornan ásperas, pero bueno, lo importante es poder cambiar opiniones.
Si te ofendí con algo, te pido disculpas, ya que no era esa mi intención, la única que tuve fue ayudar al amigo con su amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> claro que si se quiere tener HiFi de lo mejor ,*pero con un TDA2050 es muy inferior  no creen?*


  
Nop...la verdad es que no lo creo .
Operando en condiciones normales, la serie TDA20x0 tiene un sonido verdaderamente EXCELENTE. La performance es muy buena, y la relación COSTO/PRESTACION es INMEJORABLE. Que hayan muchos mermos por ahí que dicen que distorsiona u otras estupideces semejantes, simplemente se debe a que:


No lo saben excitar.
Lo sobrecargan haciéndolo operar en un zona inadecuada.
Han hecho un pésimo montaje.

Saludos!


----------



## maton00 (Oct 31, 2010)

claro que es de lo mejor, relacion costo / calidad ,de hecho mi aficion por el audio se trunco por el tda 2050, claro esta que fue el que me gustó mas, de los amplis con tda xxxx que he hecho, pero hice ese comentario por lo que lei de los 8 capacitores de 1000mF por rama que me parecio algo excesivo ,pero como por ahi alguien decia "al fin y al cabo va a amplificar audio".
saludos y espero que no lo hayan tomado como critica mal dirijida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lo que dice ezavalla es tal cual. Fábricas serias como National, Maxim, Texas, Fairchild, On, etc, salvo contadas excepciones, cuando especifican algo en sus hojas de datos, cumplen.
Si dicen que la distorsión es x, y se utiliza la misma configuración que ellos usan para medirla, los resultados serán similares.
Sin embargo, los patanes están presentes, tanto para idolatrarlos como para defenestrarlos.
PD: por acá soy un 5.6 (tiempo de vida, edad mental a lo sumo un 1.2 con suerte) pero casi sin uso, joya nunca taxi (o casi nunca).

PD1: tuve que entrar a esta página para calcular mi edad: http://www.yashesaplama.com/age_calculator.php?lang=es


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

> Tavo, a veces la discusiones se tornan ásperas, pero bueno, lo importante es poder cambiar opiniones.
> Si te ofendí con algo, te pido disculpas, ya que no era esa mi intención, la única que tuve fue ayudar al amigo con su amplificador.


No, black; las disculpas las tendría que pedir yo, tal vez fui un poco agresivo con mi comentario, lo siento.

Ah... Lo tuyo Eduardo es... increíble. Tu opinión es excelente. Es tal cual, así.


ezavalla dijo:


> Que hayan muchos mermos por ahí que dicen que distorsiona u otras estupideces semejantes, simplemente se debe a que:
> 
> 
> No lo saben excitar.
> ...


Soy testigo que he leído a muchos mermos criticar esta serie de amplificadores, por pura ignorancia.
Pero.... (si, siempre un pero), creo que te faltó un ítem, aunque creo que a esta altura de discusión, es obvio...


			
				Tavo dijo:
			
		

> *Que el/los integrado/s sean ORIGINALES, de ST Microelectronics. Es la única marca. NO hay otra.*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 31, 2010)

Gus Tavo? Supongo 
Solo acoto esto, porque me pasó con un amigo: hizo el famoso amplificador con el TDA, y me llamó por teléfono que le funcionaba para el ortis.........
Fui hasta la casa, miré el armado y le pregunté: y el filtro de la fuente?, me contestó: pero si en el manual (hoja de datos) ya están los capacitores de filtrado de cada placa.................. sin palabras.

Y como veo que hay gente "grande" o sea no "chicos"  pregunto, alguien comparte en gustos alguno de los temas musicales que enumero acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/388006/ _?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

> Si el fin es construir un amplificador y que suene medianamente bien, en el foro hay varios circuitos (TDA1562Q).



Personalmente... he leído bastante el extenso tema "Amplificador con TDA1562" y mis conclusiones son que ->
*1)* Ni loco compro ese integrado
*2)* Las características son muy feas, partiendo de que solo hay 22W para los graves
*3)* El consumo de corriente es importante (mucho), concluyendo que el disipador que se necesita, también es importante.
*4)* El integrado es caro. Caro. (Creo que cerca de $60 Argentinos)
*5)* No es recomendable usarlo para casa, ya que la fuente que se requiere es también algo cara.
*6)* Ni se le parece a un amplificador HiFi.
*7)* No me gusta, ni me va a gustar.

*8)* Saludos.
*9)* 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por qué esto acá? 

Bueno, era solo una opinión mía, solo es mi punto de vista sobre ese chip.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Ojo, me di cuenta de que ya son 2 los que no entendieron una parte de mi mensaje:


			
				Tavo (más arriba dijo:
			
		

> Seamos realistas y eficientes, con que pongamos *2x* *2200uF por rama*, está perfecto. No cabe usar 8 capacitores de 1000uF por rama; 16 capacitores para UN SOLO TDA2050...



Como verán lo que está en rojo, NO hablo de un solo capacitor por rama para alisar, sino de DOS por RAMA, entonces son 4 en total. Serían 4400uF por rama.
Y si quisieran algo un poco mejor, 2 de 4700uF por rama o 3 de 2200uF por rama.
Pero ya ahí estaría bien esa fuente para un amplificador en base a TDA2050, pero dos canales, estéreo.

Que decir, yo ese tema lo manejo más que nada *a ojo*, creo que no es necesario una sarta de cálculos (muchos) para un simple amplificador integrado.


			
				ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Pero el tema es que con un CI al mango, siempre le va a sonar mal !!!


Como dijiste Ehbressan, "al mango".
Creo que no se justifica poner al palo un ampli para buscar más potencia; para eso es recomendable armar un amplificador de más potencia y prestaciones...

Respecto a eso, *siempre quise saber* como se podría hacer para *limitar el nivel de la señal de entrada* del ampli, cosa de que no pase ese fenómeno del "clipping" ni distorsión por saturación; obvio hablando de niveles de señal razonables, nunca pasar de 2Vpp en la entrada.
Y como es de suponer la pregunta, ese sistema estaría bueno implementarlo... ¿En el amplificador mismo, o en el preamplificador?

Saludos gente! 

PS: Gracias por exponer todos sus conocimientos, me alegro cuando veo esta información que siempre ayuda, cada día aprendo cosas nuevas...


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 31, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> *Como dijiste Ehbressan, "al mango".*Creo que *no se justifica poner al palo un ampli para buscar más potencia*; para eso es recomendable armar un amplificador de más potencia y prestaciones...



Tavo, yo no lo dije, solo lo repetí, el que lo dijo fue el que inició el post y la duda.
Tampoco está en discusión si se justifica o no, eso no entraba en la pregunta de Mastodonte, el solo quería saber porque sonaban distintas sus cajas con distintos amplis.....
Y es de eso, de lo que se olvidaron y se fueron al joraca con la discusión.
Pero entró superfogo, y realizó un poco de limpieza..
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

Voy a hacer, si me lo permiten un pequeño planteo, para lo cual me deben dejar hacer algunas suposiciones:

1) El TDA entrega 30W
2) La persona que escucha NO es sorda y en consecuencia está capacitada para "Captar" una distorsión, digamos, del 5%
3) La música que escucha el NO sordo posee un rango dinámico de 20db que es muy bajo para algunos estilos y muy alto para otros, lo tomo como una especie de promedio.
4) Los parlantes del NO sordo manejan a la perfección la potencia del TDA sin agregar distorsión a la propia del amplificador.

Pregunta: ¿ Cual sería el nivel de potencia de escucha máximo ?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Respondiendo a Fogo.

Yo creo que un TDA2050, puede entregar 26Wrms como máximo, ya que más de eso empezaría a distorsionar arquerosamente (feo)...
Ahora le pego una mirada al datasheet y confirmo/rectifico lo que dije enteriormente, renglones más arriba.

*Vengo de nuevo:*
Acá les traigo la parte específica que aclara esa duda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Respondiendo a Fogo.
> 
> Yo creo que un TDA2050, puede entregar 26Wrms como máximo, ya que más de eso empezaría a distorsionar arquerosamente (feo)...
> Ahora le pego una mirada al datasheet y confirmo/rectifico lo que dije enteriormente, renglones más arriba.



Donde dije:


Fogonazo dijo:


> Voy a hacer, si me lo permiten un pequeño planteo, para lo cual me deben dejar hacer *algunas suposiciones*:......


Entiéndase que quise decir *"Algunas suposiciones"*, no viene al caso si entrega 25 o 35W, el punto es otro.

​


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

No entiendo entonces... 

Pensé que querías saber "hasta que punto" (Wrms) es "decente" escuchar música con una distorsión baja, aceptable a los oídos, casi imperceptible.

Y si era eso, no estuve tan mal, sin ver gráficos ni nada.

A *+-18Vcc*, *4 ohms* de impedancia de carga, en una *F= 15Khz*, *THD 1%*; *entrega 28W RMS*.

Me tiro más que nada por las frecuencias agudas, ya que creo que el oído es mucho más sensible a las frecuencias agudas que a las graves; pero con decir graves, digo *graves* (40 hasta 80/100 Hz).


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> No entiendo entonces......



Veamos dijo el ciego:
Si la "Cosa" amplificadora puede entregar 30W y a 35W la distorsión creció lo suficiente como para ser insoportable este sería el máximo (Techo) nivel de potencia, todo lo demás estará por debajo de este nivel.
Si lo que se escucha (Música) tiene un rango dinámico de 20 db, relación entre el mínimo y máximo nivel.

¿ A que potencia puede escuchar sin salirse del 5% de distorsión en los Picos Musicales" ?

*Soft clip* y esas cosas abstenerse.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

> ¿ A que potencia puede escuchar sin salirse del 5% de distorsión en los Picos Musicales" ?



Disculpas, entonces dejo esta pregunta para alguien más sabio...

Saludos.
PS: Dale EZ, te estamos esperando...


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 31, 2010)

Tavo, te doy una mano.Si cada 3 dB aumenta el doble la potencia, o disminuye a la mitad, si tenés 20 dB de rango dinámico, cuanta potencia vas a usar continua eficaz, para no pasarte en los picos del rango dinámico, y escuchar con distorsión ?
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Dale EZ, te estamos esperando...


  
Tavo:
20dB de POTENCIA son 100 veces. Si vos tenés un rango dinámico de 20dB y una potencia máxima - ponele con el 5% de THD - de 35W, para poder escuchar sin exceder este límite de distorsión solo vas a poder poner el ampli 35W/100=*350mW*.
En las grabaciones actuales, el rango dinámico está aplastado por la compresión indiscriminada de los mermos que graban, así que tener 10dB ... o 6dB...o un poco menos es normal, y por ende le podés dar mas manija al ampli para que suene "mas fuerte". 6dB es 1/4 de la potencia, así que para 35W vas a poder sacarle 8.5W antes de que distorsione en los "picos".


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....20dB de POTENCIA son 100 veces. Si vos tenés un rango dinámico de 20dB y una potencia máxima - ponele con el 5% de THD - de 35W, para poder escuchar sin exceder este límite de distorsión solo vas a poder poner el ampli 35W/100=*350mW*......



*! Siamo arrivati ¡*

*[Off Topic]*
Comentarios al margen sobre los asquerosos niveles de compresión de mucha de la música actual.

Por ejemplo en música clásica no es raro un rango dinámico de 55db incluso a vece mas
Tratando de tomar un valor "Promedio" comenté lo de 20db
*[/Off Topic]*

¿ Y a donde quiero llegar con esto ?
Uno se arma una "Cosa amplificadora" con todo esmero, cariño, poniendo cuidado a los mas retorcidos detalles y luego resulta que puede disfrutar la dichosa "Cosa" a *350mW*.

En realidad la potencia es algo superior y depende del contenido musical, tipo de y forma de instrumentación, pero en definitiva el nivel es "Bajo".
En el mejor o peor de los casos unos 8W con un ruido (No me atrevo a decirle música) absolutamente "Chata" con los 6db de rango dinámico.

Edit:
Si no respondo por un rato, es que me fui a escuchar Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Mil gracias *Ehbressan* (me aprendí tu nombre! ) y *Eduardo*!!! 

A ver:
Sobre decibeles entiendo, poco pero lo mínimo indispensable. Sabía que 3dB son el doble de "algo".
Eso lo leí en el tremendo post de Cacho, donde expone un amplio tema sobre los dB (Belu, el creador del decibel... ).

Y por lo de la *compresión* de la música, les debo ser sinceros que he escuchado varias veces este tema pero no lo termino de entender... No se para que sirve la compresión... (Acaso tiene algo que ver con la calidad final de la pista musical? ¿Formatos de grabación/reproducción? )
*Me vendría bien algún apunte teórico/práctico para leer en los ratos de soledad y aburrimiento.*

Gracias Ehbressan y Eduardo nuevamente por darme esa mano, yo ya estaba perdido. 
Lo entiendo parcialmente.

Saludos!

PS: De nuevo, no dejo de agradecer a todos ustedes, por los conocimientos que brindan cada día...
Estoy seguro que sería un ignorante si no hubiese conocido el foro y a todos ustedes..


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 31, 2010)

Fogo, esa es mi banda favorita, y Bonzo el batero mas grande de toda la historia del rock, esa bestia si que explotaba el rango dinámico, ehhhh ..... !!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Fogo, esa es mi banda favorita, y Bonzo el batero mas grande de toda la historia del rock, esa bestia si que explotaba el rango dinámico, ehhhh ..... !!!!!


! Aguante Kashmir ¡ 

Edit:
*[Off Topic]*
Batero de los "Preferidos"











*[/Off Topic]*

Como este tema nació como Off Topic de otro, esta permitido hacer aquí dentro Off Topic


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 1, 2010)

Uff, Billy, un groso del Jazz y la fusiòn.
Hay tantos.... Dennis Chambers, Steve Gadd, Marco Minemann, Akira Jimbo, Peter Erskine, Jo Jo Mayer, Paul Wertico, Colaiuta, Bruford, Bellson, Gerry Brown, Buddy Rich, Tony Royster y tantos que me olvido.......


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2010)

A mi me parece que hay mucha pica entre Villa Elisa y Pigüe...solamente eso

jajaja

muy buenas las explicaciones cientificas...y muy buenos los videos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

> A mi me parece que hay mucha pica entre Villa Elisa y Pigüe...solamente eso


 Buena explicación jajajajaj, pero ya tenemos relaciones diplomáticas.

Bueno, como en el tema principal de las pautas no me dieron bola, lo replanteo acá (y esto no va dirigido a Tavo ).
Las citaciones están tomadas de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Hasta el punto en que se calcula esto: 





> I = 280 W / 65 V = 4,3 A


 totalmente de acuerdo.
Ahora voy a marcar lo que para mí no está bien:



> Para nuestro caso:
> Necesitamos una tensión de 90 Vcc con un rizado máximo de 3%, una frecuencia de línea de 50 HZ y un consumo de 4,3 A (Un 3% de rizado es un valor bastante bueno, se podría aceptar algo mayor sin grandes problemas)


El consumo de 4.3 A es a 65 V AC, luego del rectificador y el filtro, suponiendo los 90 Vcc, el consumo va a ser de 3.11 amperes (la corriente que circula no es la misma en AC que en DC).



> Consideramos solo una rama de la fuente, la otra será igual.
> I = 4,3 A / 2 = 2,15 A


La intensidad que circula por cada rama no es la mitad, no se debe dividir por 2, ya que si tomamos por rama, lo cual para el análisis podrían ser 2 fuentes en serie, cada una *debe* entregar la mitad de la potencia total, y si tomo la mitad de la tensión y la mitad de la corriente, estoy calculando 1/4 de la potencia.

Por último algo que se puede dar a una interpretación errónea es lo siguiente: 


> Consideramos solo una rama de la fuente, la otra será igual.





> En realidad lo más conveniente sería colocar 8 condensadores de 2200 uF


 El resultado que se obtiene de C es *por rama*, y como en el análisis posterior en la fuente solo aparecen 8 condensadores, para el cálculo propuesto deberían aparecer 16.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 1, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Personalmente... he leído bastante el extenso tema "Amplificador con TDA1562" y mis conclusiones son que ->
> *1)* Ni loco compro ese integrado
> *2)* Las características son muy feas, partiendo de que solo hay 22W para los graves
> *3)* El consumo de corriente es importante (mucho), concluyendo que el disipador que se necesita, también es importante.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con este mensaje...
Pero, es un integrado que sirve para darle buena potencia a un coche, auto, carro..jaja en varios idiomas...jaja


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 1, 2010)

Buenas noches.
Respecto a lo que dijo recien DJ DRACO, sin criticarlo ni nada por el estilo. Yo he visto los integrados tda 2005 / TDA1562 usados, en la marca reconocida de parlantes activos, para estudio "edifier". Por lo que no solamente son usados para autos. 
Si alguien quiere se puede meter en la pagina de edifier (de japon) y ahi se encuentran fotos de los amplificadores / integrados entre otras cosas, para la persona que le interese.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hice mi comentario en el post correspondiente, ante falta de respuesta, lo hice acá.
Si mi apreciación hubiera sido errónea, seguro que más de uno habría contestado sin embargo, nadie contestó.
Se puede hacer una objeción a un tema expuesto por un moderador?
Si es que no se puede, pido disculpas, y si se puede, porqué nadie opina?

Dejo mi inquietud.


----------

